# Police: Man Caught Pleasuring Himself In Library



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*NEWINGTON, Conn. -- *Police arrested a man who was allegedly caught masturbating inside a Connecticut library. 
Douglas Shekan, 35, was arrested after someone reported witnessing Shekan pleasuring himself in the Newington library. 
Shekan fled from police, who said they eventually had to use a Taser gun on him to take him into custody.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thats's great!:L: :L: :L:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Hell, I thought it mightve been you!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Hell, I thought it mightve been you!


Beat me to it Paratrooper! :mrgreen:

"Ohhhhh babby... oh yeah... the dewey decimal system gets me soooo hot and dewey..."


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

It was me...That name is my alias...This is the lady who I was doing it to.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

You know what's sad? I actually witnessed somebody doing this in the Copley Library in Boston when I was 16. My best friend, sister and I were sitting on a bench in the courtyard that connected the old and new buildings. We heard a knock come from the window above us and we all looked up to see a very hairy naked man from the neck down pointing to his junk. He began playing with it when he realized he had our attention and even began dancing a bit when we all started hysterically laughing.

The guy wasn't even wearing socks. How the hell does someone get bare-ass naked, stand in a window inside a public library and not get noticed???

Well, I eventually began to feel sick to my stomach, so we left the show and reported to a security guard what we saw. He said this was something that happened pretty often there but they were never able to catch the guy.


----------

